# Помогите выбрать итальянца (только для опытных)



## MiKont (24 Окт 2013)

Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане.
Опишите и сравните следующие баяны: Pigini 58/b и Excelsior B464. Интересуют все + и - этих инструментов относительно друг друга. С Бариновскими Юпитерами прошу не сравнивать. Хотя... Очень нуждаюсь в советах опытных в этом деле форумчан. Спасибо.


----------



## oleg45120 (24 Окт 2013)

*MiKont*,
А для какой цели приобретается инструмент? Где играть и что?


----------



## sergcv (24 Окт 2013)

Извините, что вклинился в тему. Олег подскажите какой аккордеон купить для исполнения эстрады и джаза аккордеонисту любителю. В данный момент играю дома для души на weltmeister stella.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (24 Окт 2013)

sergcv писал:


> подскажите какой аккордеон купить для исполнения эстрады и джаза аккордеонисту любителю


Вы, хотя бы, бюджет озвучьте. И лучше этот вопрос в новую тему.


----------



## sergcv (24 Окт 2013)

Бюджет до 150 тыс. руб.


----------



## zet10 (24 Окт 2013)

Новый или б/у инструмент интерисует? Нужен французский розлив или нет?нужна ли ломаная дека?скольки голосный инструмент интересует и какого размера?


----------



## MiKont (25 Окт 2013)

Что там по механике, преимущественно левой?


----------



## oleg45120 (25 Окт 2013)

*sergcv*,
Я думаю, что zet10 подберет Вам хороший инструмент по хорошей цене. Вкусы у всех разные, поэтому не могу рекомендовать конретную фирму. Я для себя выбрал VICTORIA accordions.


----------



## ze_go (25 Окт 2013)

MiKont писал:


> Что там по механике, преимущественно левой?


вот преимущественно (т.е. в большинстве своём) левая у итальянцев - хлам! (хуже только левая Житомирской "Украины") - 
это, разумеется, сравнительно со стандартным Бариновским "Юпитером" (не говоря уже с механикой Васильева)... да и АККО последними моделями с "бесшумкой" "уделают" любой итальянец.
p.s. я говорю не об ощущениях при игре (у "Юпитера" с "АККО" с ощущениями тоже всё в порядке :biggrin: ) - я говорю о конструктиве, надёжности и ремонтопригодности в процессе эксплуатации


----------

